# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Shqiptarët ortodoks të asimiluar dhe të harruar në Maqedoni

## Afrimi70

Shqiptarët ortodoks në Maqedoni janë një komunitet që nuk njihet zyrtarisht edhe pse ata janë realitet dhe realiteti rreth tyre është një çështje e heshtur.


E enjte 14 Korrik 2011 10:16



Janë në numër të vogël apo simbolik ata që deklarohen se janë shqiptarë, mirëpo me fe ortodokse. Branko Manolovski është shqiptari ortodoks, një patriot dhe atdhetar që për agjencinë e lajmeve INA rrëfen historinë dhe të vërtetën e sotme për ortodoksët, rrënjët dhe shuarja e tyre.

Fshatrat e Rekës së Gostivarit janë zonat e populluara dikur me shumicë popullësi shqiptare me fe ortodokse, por edhe vendbanime në pjesën juglindore të Maqedonisë.

Manolovski bën të ditur se pas pushimit serb nga viti 1913 filloi edhe asimilimi dhe presioni ndaj shqiptarëve ortodoks të këtyre trevave për të ndryshuar mbiemrat e tyre.

Familjes sonë iu imponua mbiemri Tanasheviq, kurse familjes se katër vëllezërve të Josif Bagerit, - Simonit, Todorit, Mihailit dhe Manailit, - që jetonin po në këto hapësira, iu imponua mbiemri Jovanoviq, meqë Babai i Josifit dhe i vëllezërve të tij quhej Jovan, i biri i Nikollës. Mbiemrin Tanasheviq u detyrua ta mbaj edhe djali i Dhimitrit, gjegjësisht Babai im, Manojli, i cili lindi në vitin 1903 dhe rrojti deri në vitin 1983, thekson për agjencinë INA, Manolovski.

Sipas tij, janë akademikë, personalitete të mirënjohura të fushave të ndryshme të politikës, letërsisë, artit dhe fushave të tjera që janë shqiptarë ortodoks, mirëpo ata deklarohen publikisht se janë maqedonas.

Ish Kryetari i Akademisë se Shkencave të Maqedonisë, Mateja Matevski është shqiptarë. Akademiku i shquari Matevski vazhdon të heshtë se prindërit e tij ishin shqiptarë. Do të bënte gjynah nëse do të thoshte se ata ishin tjetër soj. Kisha një shok timin të ngushtë në shkollën 8-vjeçare në Gostivar. Me te flija në të njëjtën dhomë në konvikt. Emrin e ka Gligor Jovanovski, i cili tani është anëtar i Akademisë se Shkencave të RM-së. I njihja prindërit e tij  që të dy shqiptarë. Dhe vetëm para 6 vitesh mësova se ky shoku im është stërnip i Josif Bagerit, pra, djali i Isaisë ishte djal i Manojlit, e ai ishte vëllai i Josifit, nënvizon Manolovski.

Historianët dhe gjeografët shqiptarë në Maqedoni nuk meren akoma me studimin e detajuar të origjinës dhe shpërndarjes së shqiptarëve ortodoks. Rënia e martesave midis familjeve ortodokse shqiptare, migrimi i brendshëm dhe zonat e izoluara kanë bërë shumë familje të shpërngulen në qendra të mëdha dhe të asimilohen brez pas brezi. Një pjesë e këtyre familjeve kanë qenë të detyruar që të ndryshojnë identitetin e tyre kombëtar nga presionet e regjimeve në të kaluarën.

Një nga emrat e dalluar gjatë historisë nga shqiptarët ortodoks është Josif Bageri, i lindur në Nistrovë të Rekës, në vitin 1870, në një familje e shquar për atdhedashurinë e saj, por i njohur si një nga atdhetarët dhe intelektualët e dalluar shqiptarë të periudhës së Rilindjes Kombëtare. Për herë të parë në Shkup së shpejti pritet të ngritet busti i tij në pjesën qendrore të kryeqendrës


JA NJE ARGUMENT SE KRISHTERIZMI ASLIMILON IDENTITETIN TONE SHQIPTAR

----------


## Albo

> JA NJE ARGUMENT SE KRISHTERIZMI ASLIMILON IDENTITETIN TONE SHQIPTAR


Identiteti yt "shqiptar" eshte 100 vjecar. Identiteti fetar mes shqiptareve, eshte mijeravjecar. Dhe tradita orthodhokse mes shqiptareve, eshte tradita me e vjeter e me e pasur. Kete e ve re ne trashegimine e jashtezakonshme te atyre kishave e manastireve orthodhokse, qe i gjejme ne te gjithe territoret ku kane banuar shqiptare.

Ajo qe me bie ne sy mua ne kete artikull, eshte arritjet e komunitetit orthodhoks shqiptar ne Maqedoni. Kokat e Akademise se Maqedonise jane me origjine shqiptare. Dhe po te krahasosh keto arritje te ketij komuniteti, me arritjet e komunitetit musliman ne Maqedoni, e dallon kontrastin e thelle kulturor.

Identiti "maqedon" eshte shume i ngjashem me identitetin "shqiptar", pasi qe te dy jane identitete te ngjizura, pa ndonje vazhdimesi tradite etnike apo fetare, por te shtyrre nga realiteti njerezor i nje popullate te perzier si nga ana etnike, edhe nga ana fetare.

Albo

----------


## Afrimi70

edhe ky teksti yte me ben pershtypje se nje dite edhe ti do ta besh emrin MAKO pasi qe e krahason identitetin shqiptar me ate maqedon.

ata koka te akademise maqedonase sjane asgje tjeter vetem disa anti shqiptare dhe anti musliman sic je edhe ti, ne ate akademi kishte edhe shqiptar me perkatesi fetare islame te cilet ishin kunder asaj enciklopedie anti shqiptar ne te cilen na quanin ardhacak ,malok ,e hajdute, nese ti kete e quan aritje kulturore atehere mjere per ate kulture qe paska ky komunitet ortodoks

ky shkrim nxjere nje te vertete qe dikush me vite e ka fshehur se krishterizmii asimiloj shqiptaret, dhe se islami ishte mbrojtje nga ky asimilim.

----------


## derjansi

O afrim po naj artikull per asimilimin e shqiptarve musliman te sanxhakut,plaves dhe gucis ne boshnjak a po na e bjen

----------


## Afrimi70

deri dje i quanit boshnjaket serb te islamizuar ,kurse tani na i quani shqiptare te asimiluar 

heee   edhe vete se dini se ku i keni rrenjet

----------


## derjansi

Oj lop lexo mir cka kam shkru e masanej fol te thash per shqiptaret e plaves, gucis dhe sanxhakut qe jan asimilu ne boshnjak.  Shqiptar musliman qe sot I thon vetes boshnjak,se nuk I mbrojti feja islame kto shqiptar prej asimilimit?

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Identiteti yt "shqiptar" eshte 100 vjecar. Identiteti fetar mes shqiptareve, eshte mijeravjecar. Dhe tradita orthodhokse mes shqiptareve, eshte tradita me e vjeter e me e pasur. Kete e ve re ne trashegimine e jashtezakonshme te atyre kishave e manastireve orthodhokse, qe i gjejme ne te gjithe territoret ku kane banuar shqiptare.
> 
> Ajo qe me bie ne sy mua ne kete artikull, eshte arritjet e komunitetit orthodhoks shqiptar ne Maqedoni. Kokat e Akademise se Maqedonise jane me origjine shqiptare. Dhe po te krahasosh keto arritje te ketij komuniteti, me arritjet e komunitetit musliman ne Maqedoni, e dallon kontrastin e thelle kulturor.
> 
> Identiti "maqedon" eshte shume i ngjashem me identitetin "shqiptar", pasi qe te dy jane identitete te ngjizura, pa ndonje vazhdimesi tradite etnike apo fetare, por te shtyrre nga realiteti njerezor i nje popullate te perzier si nga ana etnike, edhe nga ana fetare.
> 
> Albo


identiteti maqedon eshte vetem indentitet sllavo-bullgar kurse "maqedon" te vertete ishin/dhe jane helenet

----------


## Kavir

> Identiteti fetar mes shqiptareve, eshte mijeravjecar.
> 
> Albo



E para, anarkia fetare: katër fe të ndryshme që s’kanë zënë rrënjë në zemrën e një *populli pagan*.  
*Kryepeshkop*, Imzot Fan Noli, 1924.  :perqeshje:

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

pse lejohet kjo mbeturina anadolake e islamizuar te komentoj ketu ? Aj e ka vendin ku mund te shfry edhe te shkruaj sa te duaj per bin landenin , ligjn e sharias , turkolagnin , mbulesen islame , gjuhen arabe , edhe pedofilin e muhametit te seksioni e muslimaneve . 

kjo tem meriton te vej te koshi

----------


## derjansi

Ktu sa perjashtohet ni budall hyn ni tjeter  ja na kan mulu budallat ja asht I njejti

----------


## Afrimi70

ku dhemb dhembi shkon gjuha , populli do here ka te drejte kur sheh dema si punae ketyre ketu.

ne mungese te argumenteve duke pare realitetin ja fusin ofendimeve,kjo ehste e vetmja guhe e juaja, andaj keni lejen time vazhdoni .......

----------


## Scion

Artikulli eshte interesant, pavarsisht mesazhit qe mundohet te interpretoje zoteria nismetar. Une jam qe tema te Ri-Emrohet e definohet me sakte. Per mendimin tim, problemi eshte per tu trajtuar urgjent nga Komuniteti orthodhoks. URGJENT!

KOASH duhet te zgjohet nga gjumi e te kerkoje kishat dhe manastiret e zones se Radikes e Mavroves qe i mbajti deri me vitin 1945.

----------


## derjansi

Po cila kish o scion deri ne 45 ishte kisha e nolit sot asht kisha e janulles.

----------


## derjansi

> ku dhemb dhembi shkon gjuha , populli do here ka te drejte kur sheh dema si punae ketyre ketu.
> 
> ne mungese te argumenteve duke pare realitetin ja fusin ofendimeve,kjo ehste e vetmja guhe e juaja, andaj keni lejen time vazhdoni .......


O afrim pse perdridhesh si rrospi e nuk I pergjigjesh pytes se pse nuk I mbrojti islami shqiptaret muslan te malit te zi dhe sanxhakut prej asimilimit?

----------


## fegi

Mos te ishine fete dhe pushtuesit, ishem nja 2 miliarde (ilir)shqiptare?

----------


## Albo

> E para, anarkia fetare: katër fe të ndryshme që s’kanë zënë rrënjë në zemrën e një *populli pagan*.  
> *Kryepeshkop*, Imzot Fan Noli, 1924. :p


Theofan Noli nuk ka qene ndonjehere Kryepeshkop ne jeten e tij. Ne vitin 1924 qe ti citon, ai ishte deputet, ishte politikan, ishte revolucionar, u be edhe kryeminister i zgjedhur me short, por nuk ishte i impenjuar fare ne Kishen Orthodhokse.

Dhe ate fjalim e ka mbajtur ne Kuvendin e Shqiperise, Noli, qe shqiptaret i njihte vetem nga librat pasi jetoi vetem 4 vjet mes tyre, dhe kish lindur ne nje koloni shqiptare ne Turqi. Por kjo nuk e pengonte qe te bente komente te tilla revolucionare bolshevike, retorike qe me vone e pershtati edhe rregjimi komunist per te persekutuar Kishen dhe fene ne Shqiperi.

Albo

----------


## Genti..

> edhe ky teksti yte me ben pershtypje se nje dite edhe ti do ta besh emrin MAKO pasi qe e krahason identitetin shqiptar me ate maqedon.
> 
> ata koka te akademise maqedonase sjane asgje tjeter vetem disa anti shqiptare dhe anti musliman sic je edhe ti, ne ate akademi kishte edhe shqiptar me perkatesi fetare islame te cilet ishin kunder asaj enciklopedie anti shqiptar ne te cilen na quanin ardhacak ,malok ,e hajdute, nese ti kete e quan aritje kulturore atehere mjere per ate kulture qe paska ky komunitet ortodoks
> 
> ky shkrim nxjere nje te vertete qe dikush me vite e ka fshehur se krishterizmii asimiloj shqiptaret, dhe se islami ishte mbrojtje nga ky asimilim.


Eshte e vertet qe koka e ministrave (disa ) jane shqiptare te asimiluar , sikurse qe eshte PASHKO KUZMAN .

----------


## Genti..

> Po cila kish o scion deri ne 45 ishte kisha e nolit sot asht kisha e janulles.


Eshte Kisha e Bigurit ne Diber , kemi dokumenta .

----------


## Genti..

Shqiptarët ortodoks në Maqedoni

Dikur në Maqedoni numri i shqiptarëve ortodoks ishte shumë i madh. Tani shumica nga ta janë asimiluar, mirëpo gjurmët që kanë lënë këta shqiptar mbeten udhë rrëfyese për njohjen e historisë tonë në Maqedoni.
Sot numri i ortodoksëve shqiptarë është shumë i vogël. Por a do të thotë kjo se duhet të harohen veprat e të gjithë atyre shqiptarëve, që ende nuk dalin në drit? Historianët tanë nuk e kuptojn se pikërisht këtu gjinden argumentet më të forta historike për shqiptarët në Maqedoni. Të gjithë e dinë se cdo gjë ortodokse, sllavët dhe grekët gjithmon e paraqesin si të tyren, ndërsa ne, edhe pse argumentet janë në anën tonë gjithmon i anashkalojm këtë pjesë të historisë, duke e vlerësuar si histori e kategorisë së dytë.
Pjesa më e madhe e ortodoksëve shqiptar jetonin në rajonin e Rekës. Ishin të njohur si gurë-gdhendësit më të mirë në gjithë Ballkanin. Jugosllavët duke shfrytëzuar fejën si preteks filluan të bëjn veprimet e para për ta zhdukur këtë komunitet, fillimisht duke i ndryshuar shkollat shqipe në maqedone, ndërsa me vonë u morën edhe masa më të ashpra ndaj atyre që vazhdonin ta quanin vetën shqiptarë.
Numri i shqiptarëve ortodoks ishte diku reth 180 000 deri në 200 000. I përqëndruar kryesisht në rajonin e Rekës. Pas mbarimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore përbërja demografike e fshatrave të Rekës ishtë përafërsisht kjo. (këtu i keni në përqindje vetëm shqiptarët ortodoks, pasi që të gjitha këto katunde ishin etnikisht të pastra ose me shumicë shqiptare)
SENCA - 50%
VULLKAVIA - 50%
BELIçICA - 100%
NISTROVA - 50%
NIVISHTA - 20%
RIMNICA - 10%
ZHUZHNJA - 20%
VAU - 70%
BOGDI - 50%
VERBENI - 70%
KRAKARRNICA - 100%
KIçINICA - 100%
DUFI - 40%
Sllavët e shfrytëzuan shumë mirë fejën dhe mos interesimin e Kishës Autoqefale Shqitpare, si rezultat këta njerëz të gjithë u asimiluan. Ky mos funksionim i kishës shqiptare na ka kushtuar shtrejt dhe do të vazhdoj të na kushtoj. I kushton shqiptarëve në Maqedoni dhe po i kushton Kosovës.
Se cfarë ka ndodh në të vërtet? Si është tentu të asimilohen këta njerëz më së miri e ilustron Josif Bageri në poezitë e tija (libri Reka, Vendi Im). Prandaj shumë ngrohtësisht po e këshillojë këtë libër për të gjithë shqiptarët.

Reka vendi imë
Rekë, o zembra e Shqypnis!
Ti je vendi i trimnis.
Ndon se je kodra e vrima, -
Besa ti ke rrit shum trima:
Burra tfort e të moshëm
Dhe në korp shum të boshëm.
Shum të pasun tregëtar,
Po skan zon udhën e mbar!
Ti na ke njerëz të msuet,-
Mjëkës dhe shum të mbaruet,
Po prej ktynej skan guxue:
Për Shqypnin doj send me shkrue!
Kurkush, ah, se rroki pendën,
As që për gjuhën përmendën,
Po më zgjodhe mua të ngratin,
Që ta trembi dhe lugatin!
Me të imen mituni 
Pa sos doj msim për habi.
Kështu nisa besa-bes 
Un të shkruej me tmadhe shpres;
Për me cgjum ah; bijt e tu!
Libra shqyp ata me shkru.
Kështy Rekë, ti ta dish
Dhe si ke kjon të mos rrish
Po kqyr e na gjëj doj trim,
Se ti je ah, vendi im.
Ti nuk je i tjetër kujë!
Endrra, pralla, mos më thujë;
Përvec shqypen tjetër sdi,
Se kërthinës je nShqypni
Marrë nga përmbledhja  Kopsht Malsori Sofje 1910, Josif Bageri

Reka e Dibrës dhe rronjësit e sajë
Tetëmbëdhjet copë
Katunde ka në Rekë,
Po gjindja e ksajë-
Jon gjyku për fjekë.
Kta kështu po rrojn:
Gjith në mundime
Dhe n gurbet kta shkojn,
Të kërkojn fitime.
Kta po mundohen
Gjith nja në gurbet,
Po edhe skujtohen, -
smendja i vret.
Kta shkojn në Stamboll
E në Bullgari. -
Disa nAnadoll
Dhe në Rumani
Kështy kta verojn:
Pes a gjasht vjet, -
Mbastaj menxi shkojn,
Në vendin e vet
Ata cmundin tkthehen 
Në shtëpi të vet:
Në shtres këta ndehen!
Se kan kjon ngurbet
Kështu ven dhe vin
Po vendin e vet-
Kaq te pasunin
Tngratët e lon shkret!
Mbastaj gjthë kta arë,
Kopshta e vënesht:
Si mbielln me farë
Për me korr në vjesht.
Ashtu rrin kta shkret
Dhe kan bi me firë!
Ama rri e shkret,
Se shkon atë e birë.
Ka disa shkake, -
Që spunojn kta arë,
Se jon mbyt në gjake!
Dyke vra kusarë
Kusarët skan lon
Në Rek bagëti!
Kur u marrën gjon 
U vin njer më shpi!
Rekasit e mjerë
Smundin trrojn në Rek,
Se kusar përherë
U vin mdark e drek!
Kta gjith nja ikin!
Nvise thuja shkojn, -
Por si molla pikin.
Se nRek smundin trrojnë.
Shum Rekas jon ngrit-
Me gjith gjën dhe fmi,
Kan shku nRumani
Dhe në Bullgari.
E harruen Rekën
Dhe emnin shqyptar!
Tani ma shum hekën,
Po quhen bullgar
Metëvërtet dhe uni 
Rroj në Bullgari
Po gjith nja mendjen 
E kom për shqypni!
Kujtoni o Rekas
Për vendin e vet;
Kujtoni për gjuhën
Se kurkush su nget.
Cgjumi ju pre gjumit
Rond që u ka zon
Dhe filloni gjuhën
Amtare me nxon.
Marrë nga përmbledhja  Kopsht Malsori , Josif Bageri
Poezi shumë të bukura që pasqyrojn situatën në të cilën ndohdeshin Rekanasit gjatë periudhës të Rilindjes Kombëtare.

Ku janë vallë ata? Pse kanë harruar që janë shqiptarë?

Ndër këtë përshtypje të keqe, u habita kur u ndesha me punimet etnografike, folklorike të studiuesve shqiptare të ish-Jugosllavisë: Anton Berishës; Isak Kasumit, Shefqet Pllanës, Fadil Sulejmanit, Shpesa Tudës dhe në dekadën e fundit Edipe Selimi-Osmanit. 

Ata qysh në vitet e dhunës sllave, në 1955 e më pas në vitet 1976, 1978, 1982, 1988 e deri në 1997 tregojnë për ekzistencën e zakoneve, traditës, folklorit shqiptar në të gjithë fshatrat e Rekës së Epërme. Këto tradita e zakone janë të njëllojta jo me ato sllavomaqedone, por me ato shqiptare që aktualisht ndeshen në fshatrat shqiptare duke filluar nga Kosova myslimane e katolike, nëpër të gjithë territorin e Republikës së Shqipërisë, si në fshatrat katolike, po ashtu edhe në ato ortodokse, madje në shumë raste dhe në ato myslimane. 

Edipe Selimi Osmani tregon se: nata e Buzmit që kremtohet nëpër tërë trevat aktuale shqiptare, në Rekën e Epërme, si një rit ritual popullor, kryhet në 6 janar dhe quhet benik. Sipas këtij riti një dru ahu i prerë posaçërisht në pyll digjet ceremonialisht duke i vënë sipër oxhakut një plor, për të mënjanuar dëmtimin e farës së grurit nga ngricat. 

Këto fshatra si edhe ato të Shqipërisë, myslimane apo të krishtere festojnë Shën Dhimitrin, në 24-26 tetor, madje ky i shenjtë na ishte shenjtori mbrojtës i fshatrave Nistrovë dhe Voklovia, ndërsa Shën Eremia, si edhe në Shqipëri, festohej në 14 maj, duke bekuar farët bishtajore dhe duke bërë zhurmë të madhe për të trembeshin dhe larguar urithet dhe gjarpërinjtë. 

Në këto fshatra, sipas E. Selimi-Osmanit, ashtu si edhe në fshatrat e Shqipërisë veriore dhe jugore, në 4 dhjetor, festohet Shën Barbara, ndërsa më 9 dhjetor, në Kiçnicë kremtohet Shën Gjergji i dimrit dhe më 23 prill Shën Gjergji i zakontë. 

Ajo autore nënvizon faktin se në fshatin Bibaj kremtohet dita e Shën Marisë së dimrit, ndërsa në fshatin Sencë, më 21 shtator festohet Shën Maria e vogël, të njëllojta me kremtimet që bëhen në Shqipëri në ditën e paraqitjen e Virgjëreshës. 

Të tilla festa zakonore apo fetare që kremtohen në Rekën e Epërme ka dhe shumë të tjera , si p.sh. Shën Mëhillin e të tjerë, që kremtohen njëlloj, duke filluar nga Kalabria, Shqipëria dhe Kosova, ne viset ku banojnë shqiptarë.


Siç shihet kjo krahinë i ka ruajtur me fanatizëm të gjitha ritet , traditën, folklorin e zakonet shqiptare. Ndaj është e pa shpjegueshme fakti që nga këta shqiptarë nuk shohim në radhët e partive politike shqiptare në Maqedoni. 
*
E kanë  harruar vallë që janë shqiptarë? Ndofta edhe nga neglizhenca e të dy palëve ose dhe më keq nga indiferentizmi reciprok. Natyrisht kjo dukuri është për të ardhur shumë keq*

----------


## derjansi

> Eshte Kisha e Bigurit ne Diber , kemi dokumenta .


e kisha fjalen per KOASH-in

----------

